# Grilled Sticky Chicken



## Mama (Mar 3, 2011)

6 tablespoons of Low-Sodium Soy Sauce 
6 tablespoons water
1/2 cup white  vinegar
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
6 boneless, skinless chicken breast cut into 4 strips each

Mix together all of the ingredients except the chicken breast until the sugar has dissolved.  Put the chicken strips into a 9 x 13 glass baking dish and pour the marinade over the chicken.  Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 2 hours.

If you are using wooden skewers (you will need 12 skewers), you will need to soak the skewers in water for at least an hour so that they don't catch fire when grilling.

Remove the chicken from the marinade and put the marinade in a saucepan.  Bring to a boil, stirring occasionally.  Reduce heat to simmer and simmer until mixture becomes thick like syrup.

Weave 2 chicken strips onto each skewer.  Grill over medium heat, turning often so that it doesn't burn. The chicken will only take a few minutes on each side to cook if you don't cut your strips to thick.  During the last few minutes of grilling, brush with the thickened marinade.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, Mama.  I printed out a copy.  I'd like to try it with some beef.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 4, 2011)

Copied and pasted!  Thanks, Mama!


----------



## Mama (Mar 4, 2011)

Y'all are welcome!  Let me know how you like it if you decide to try it!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 4, 2011)

I like the way you weaved them onto the skewers. It makes it look kind of funky... like maybe it's cat or something 

Very nice Mama


----------



## Mama (Mar 4, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I like the way you weaved them onto the skewers. It makes it look kind of funky... like maybe it's cat or something
> 
> Very nice Mama


......


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 4, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I like the way you weaved them onto the skewers. It makes it look kind of funky... like maybe it's cat or something
> 
> Very nice Mama


 
Don't mind him Mama, he has his mind on doggie treats!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2011)

Mama said:


> 6 tablespoons of Low-Sodium Soy Sauce
> 6 tablespoons water
> 1/2 cup white  vinegar
> 1 cup brown sugar
> ...





Thanks Mama, it's cooking right now only change I made was adding som fresh grated ginger to the marinade. House smells like heaven.
kadesma


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 4, 2011)

I would like to try chicken drummettes with the sticky sauce....what do you folks think?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I like the way you weaved them onto the skewers. It makes it look kind of funky... like maybe it's cat or something
> 
> Very nice Mama



I made some chicken this weekend on skewers and my family asked if it was snake!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 4, 2011)

lol, snake works, too!


----------



## Mama (Mar 4, 2011)

With the original recipe for this, I bread drummettes and just pour the unthickened sauce over them and bake at 350° for 45 minutes, basting every 10 minutes with the sauce.


----------



## Mama (Mar 4, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Thanks Mama, it's cooking right now only change I made was adding som fresh grated ginger to the marinade. House smells like heaven.
> kadesma



DD and SIL came for dinner last night and said they could smell it when they were coming down the street 

I'd love to hear your thoughts kadesma!


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Mama....shall do that!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 8, 2011)

Mama said:


> DD and SIL came for dinner last night and said they could smell it when they were coming down the street
> 
> I'd love to hear your thoughts kadesma!


You have a keepr with this one,mama. we've had it twice and even my grandson who is picky,picky loves it. Me too and thanks for posting for us.
kadesma


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2011)

This looks really good Mama......question about the vinegar.  Do you use regular white vinegar, or the milder rice vinegar?


----------



## Mama (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm so glad y'all liked it!

Kayelle, I used white vinegar.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2011)

Gotcha, thanks Mama.......
copied and printed.  Will do it next week for sure.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 8, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Gotcha, thanks Mama.......
> copied and printed.  Will do it next week for sure.


Your going to love it. DH is really in love with your Chilli Verde. He put some in the freezer and is hoarding it
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Your going to love it. DH is really in love with your Chilli Verde. He put some in the freezer and is hoarding it
> kadesma


 
Did you tell him you know how to make more?  LOL!

I'm making Mama's Sticky chicken for my Bento Lunches next week.


----------

